# Harbor Freight Hardwood Workbench with 4 Drawers



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been searching for workbench ideas and even bought the Fine Woodworking Magazine on workbenches. 

As I was looking for bench vises and hardware I came across this 60" Hardwood Workbench with 4 Drawers at Harbor Freight. It’s not too much more than the vises plus it has drawers already made. I have not seen them up close and was just wondering if it is really hard wood and what the drawers are like. 

Some of the workbench plans I’ve seen are so heavy that I will not be able to move it when I need to work on the car and I’m not so sure about how to add wheels that will be either retractable or strong enough to support the weight. Plus the hardware is downright expensive and i don't really have the time to build one anyway.

------ Oops-----
I just discovered that there are other threads asking the same question. I don't suppose i can delete this thread.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

it looks useable but i'd like to see them shake it around in the video. 

i have a similar bench by white gate. i needed something i could move fairly easily, my uncle gave it to me. it has two vises. both suck and the bench overall is shaky. 

i would bet this one is similar.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

they have one set up at the HF here in town, pretty light duty, would make a good light project bench but not any heavy duty stuff


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

gideon said:


> ...it has two vises. both suck and the bench overall is shaky. ......r.


Ya but have you priced the vises lately? You can buy the bench with the vise for about twice as much as the vise alone. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/20...ode=10INGOPB&gclid=CIjF_7HJv68CFQ1jhwodn1wSyA

If i could get a good deal on screws, I would build this one except that I would absolutely have to have drawers.


----------

